# fast paced group rides around denver?



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

anyone know of any?
weekday rides would be nice too!
I hear tuesday's and/or thursday there is a really fast ride that meets on the south end of town... any ideas?

i know jim brown and friends meet up at the SE corner of wash park (where franklen dead ends into the park) 12:30 sundays. They ride out to cherry creek res. and do 3 laps. Little warmup riding out there and a strong pace for the 3 laps. (if you can't average 20mph on your own for an hour you're just going to hurt and get dropped) but its an out and back. Jump back on. but get up to speed. we/they won't slow down to pick you back up.


----------



## BrokenSpoke (Jun 28, 2002)

*Meridian*



dfleck said:


> anyone know of any?
> weekday rides would be nice too!
> I hear tuesday's and/or thursday there is a really fast ride that meets on the south end of town... any ideas?
> 
> i know jim brown and friends meet up at the SE corner of wash park (where franklen dead ends into the park) 12:30 sundays. They ride out to cherry creek res. and do 3 laps. Little warmup riding out there and a strong pace for the 3 laps. (if you can't average 20mph on your own for an hour you're just going to hurt and get dropped) but its an out and back. Jump back on. but get up to speed. we/they won't slow down to pick you back up.


There is a group ride / informal race every Tuesday / Thursday at the Meridian office park. Take I-25 south to Lincoln (down past Park meadows). Go east on Lincoln to the first light. Turn into the office park and the ride starts at 6:00pm. Pace can be pretty harsh, 26mph+ but some nights it is almost a cruise, 22mph. Just depends on how people are feeling. The ride usually draws 50 - 60 riders.


----------



## dsantilli28 (Nov 16, 2001)

dfleck said:


> anyone know of any?
> weekday rides would be nice too!
> I hear tuesday's and/or thursday there is a really fast ride that meets on the south end of town... any ideas?
> 
> i know jim brown and friends meet up at the SE corner of wash park (where franklen dead ends into the park) 12:30 sundays. They ride out to cherry creek res. and do 3 laps. Little warmup riding out there and a strong pace for the 3 laps. (if you can't average 20mph on your own for an hour you're just going to hurt and get dropped) but its an out and back. Jump back on. but get up to speed. we/they won't slow down to pick you back up.


If you want to ride up west go to the Coors Tech center on Wednesday nights at 6:30pm. We usually do ten laps, with a warmup lap or two. Not a full blown crit like Meridian is but more like an interval training session.


----------

